# I really need help.....



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/photos/111863660513010434468/albums/5617092227698654225?banner=pwa

P.S. here is the link to the bee vac...I have the supplies, just have to put it together...


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

i would try install by placing a sheet in front of nuc box or hive body,just poor them on sheet in front of hive they should walk right in


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks. I just tried putting the bee vac together and the unit is too small, my other shop and vac is too big. I think I'm just going to have to clear out the entrance for the bees and say goodbye.


----------



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

It is a difficult thing to do with a bee vac. If you have enough suction to pull bees out of the tree it could damage them badly. Normally when using a bee vac you adjust the suction so it lifts bees gently from about 2" away from the tip and no more. The only other option is to drill a hole in teh tree and Put a few drops of bee go in there and drive them out. But you have to get that by Sunday. Shame the lady is so impatient. Sometimes trap outs take a couple weeks. Try not to let her poison it. Other bees will come and rob the honey and then they will die..


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

some times that is best,everything happens for a reason


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

enchplant said:


> It is a difficult thing to do with a bee vac. If you have enough suction to pull bees out of the tree it could damage them badly. Normally when using a bee vac you adjust the suction so it lifts bees gently from about 2" away from the tip and no more. The only other option is to drill a hole in teh tree and Put a few drops of bee go in there and drive them out. But you have to get that by Sunday. Shame the lady is so impatient. Sometimes trap outs take a couple weeks. Try not to let her poison it. Other bees will come and rob the honey and then they will die..


Have you tried that, drilling hole and using bee go? How much bee go would you use? A fellow asked me to get bees out of a tree and I thought about doing it somehow with bee go. Which I have some. I haven't looked at the tree yet but the man asking me said the hive was about 5-6 feet up. If I drilled a hole, or got a tube to get down under the comb and shoot in some bee go, would that drive them out? I hope they'd bundle nearby and I could dump into a box. Possibly retrieve some comb. Haven't decided whether to take this on or not.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If you use bee go you might not be able to get close enough to the tree to retrive some comb. LOL.

That stuff is baaaaaaaaaad.

cchoganjr


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

With me it would depend on whether or not she intends to have them killed.
If shes going to let them live in the tree, just leave them alone.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I took away my stuff and told her a bee vac would just kill them and I want no part of that. She said she would try to let them stay there. So I put some plants in front of the hole and closed up the bottom as best I could with back so their entrance would be 'up' a little...hoping their flight pattern would now have to go upward then outward and there would be less bees close to the lawn area. I am hoping she stay true to her word and I think she might; regardless not all swarms survive in the wild and that was the best I could do. thank you again all for you advice.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I think you did well, with what you had to work with.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Dan. It is one more life lesson: make sure the homeowner knows it is a long process and that frequent checking is needed...
Don't assume all because you tell them that they really absorb it! I think she got caught up in my enthusiasm but the sting brought her back to reality and then it was too late....Kim


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I find the homeowner is the biggest obstacle and why I don't bother with trapouts that are anywhere near someone's house (anywhere in a typical sized yard is too close) as when you do the cone a lot of circling bees will be in that air and the typical person interprets that as being angry. The next thing you know they have sprayed the bees and your equipment...


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever had their equipment taken during a trapout? Likely it would have to be from another beekeeper, but I just wondered.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I am just learning but learned my lesson. I know of hives in oak trees and would love to steal some per Mr. Hogan's techinque but am afraid of getting my equipment stolen...


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't ever had any trap equipment stolen and I have one only 20 feet off of a major highway, (If anyone is looking, it's in Horse Cave Ky, just off 31-W) and the trap is only 2 feet off the ground, been there 4 years. It is the one I send photos of that explain the trapping technique.

I normally use old 10 frame equipment that no one would want to steal, but, this year I put a new box and top, and it is sitting on a new 5 frame nuc. I just hope people are honest.

cchoganjr


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Never had it stolen, but I think I had it sprayed...


----------

